# Annyong



## dp4516 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hoping someone will get the title  

My name is Dave, and I'm 23. I've just adopted an absolutely adorable 5-6 month old kitten and named her Zoey (she was a stray). She was spayed on Saturday, and I brought her home Sunday. 

When I was younger, around 10 or 11, our family had a cat. My sister snuck him in the house under her sweatshirt when he was just a kitten and my parents had no choice but to keep the cat because my sister and brother would absolutely have been crushed if we had to give him back. 

Well, I've decided I want my own cat and made the decision sometime last week. And I'm looking forward to interacting with everyone on here!

Here's a picture of Zoey when she was still at the shelter. 










Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Roanpo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello Dave. I see youve only had her for 3 days. Its always interesting to see how a younger cats personality devolps and adapts to their new environment and friends. Im sure shes given you a few laughs by now.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

What a cute kitty!!!


----------



## lovekitties (Nov 30, 2012)

My kitty looks exactly like yours!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Too cute. Love those black and white cats.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is beautiful! Welcome guys!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. It is a great place for information.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoboseyo! Your kitty is so cute- I love his colored nose.


----------



## nolavf (Nov 23, 2012)

She is adorable!  Welcome, I'm new too.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely! Her facial markings look like my Baz!


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Adorable kitty.. 
Is the answer Arrested Development?


----------



## mimixue (Dec 1, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## imtiredofthis (Dec 1, 2012)

Great title. Adorable kitty you have there.


----------

